# How do you clean up snail poop?



## shannonpwns

Do you siphon it or turkey bast it or what? I'm noticing snail poop in my 5g now, and it's unsightly...this was after one day...it wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## Tikibirds

I use a siphon. And yes..snails are poop machines


----------



## djembekah

Yeah just a gravel siphon you'd use for fish debris
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shannonpwns

Do you spot clean as you see it or just wait til WC day? I guess that was my main concern that I didn't even bring up lol. Poo=ammonia, so I can't imagine id wanna leave all this poo in there all week. I siphoned it out already btw, wasn't sure if I should wait or not, so I did my WC early.


----------



## djembekah

If your tank is cycled i don't see a problem leaving it until water change day. When i had a biggish snail in a 3 gallon with my betta, i did a lot of spot cleaning. but in my established 5.5 and 29 i just leave it to break down for plants or suck it up on water change day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeaKnight

I typically Vacuum/Syphon once a week or so unless it starts to get extremely unsightly, like right now in my 29g (we've had a major snail population explosion), then it is every 2-3 days until back under control....


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

I have the same problem and I just siphon them up!


----------



## SwimLeeSnail

I have snail poop all over my tank, except it isn't the round pellets you would usually see. Its poop is shaped like a C and it is everywhere. Any help as to why it is shaped this way and how to clean it out?


----------

